# The Witcher auf Netflix: Serien-Trailer Ende Oktober, Gewalt und Moral als Teil der Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Serien-Trailer Ende Oktober, Gewalt und Moral als Teil der Serie*

						Einem Bericht nach wird die Witcher-Serie neben den Romanen und der Videospielreihe einen dritten Weg einschlagen, bei dem auch Sex, Gewalt und Moral Thema sein werden. Einen Trailer soll Netflix am 31. Oktober veröffentlichen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Serien-Trailer Ende Oktober, Gewalt und Moral als Teil der Serie*


----------



## Schori (12. Oktober 2019)

Bin extrem gespannt auf die Serie!
Was man bisher so gehört und gesehen hat geben sich die Macher auch wirklich Mühe.


----------

